

Tumblr CEO to Users: 'Don't Worry' - seminatore
http://mashable.com/2013/05/20/tumblr-ceo-dont-worr/

======
zimpenfish
"Just don't look at the new Flickr redesign and swallow this lovely blue pill
and everything will be allllllllright."

